# If You Like Riddles/puzzles, Here's One For You.



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

There's a building with two rooms.

Each room only has one door.

To get from one room to another, you have to walk out the door of first room, walk around to the other side of the building, and then walk into the door of the second room.

The first room has 3 light switches located on the wall furthest from the door

The second room has 3 light fixtures that run off the 3 light switches in the first room.

Now, how would ONE person figure out which switch in the first room controlled which light in the second room "IF" that person could only go in each room ONE time?

Good Luck!


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Get his friend to stand in the other room and yell back and forth.


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

hire an electrican


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

If you have enough beer, how needs light!!!









Gary


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

OK, there are a number of ways you could do this.

I asked my son and he suggested using mirrors to aid in seeing which lights came on when you flipped switches.

He also asked if there was a window between rooms.

I countered with maybe there was only a stub wall between the two rooms and you simply watch the lights directly.

Another solution was to make a hole int he wall and peer through it.

Now, my solution? Use the internet. I suppose you could set up a webcam focused ont he lights, hook it to your website, go to the room with the switches and log-on via a cell conection using your laptop, go to your webpage to see what happened when you turned on the light.









But then it occured to me - search the web for "Three light switches" until I found the puzzle and answer .... CHEATER!

The best answer is one I would not have thought of but once told of it, it makes a lot of sense.

Good one Capri!


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Well, all of you are very creative.









I should make it clear that no tools, devices, or "other people" are needed for the ONE person to figure out which light switch controls which light fixture.









Also, there's no window between the rooms. As a matter of fact, lets just say that neither room even has a window at all.

Good luck!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hot...Warm...Bright

---------------------------------------

Here is another one for ya.

Guy lives on the 30th floor of a very nice apartment building in New York. Rides the elevator down every morning to head off to work.

When he arrive home from work he takes the elevator to the 15th floor, then walks the rest of the way up.

Only thing is, he is not doing this for the exercise.

Then why?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The elevator only goes to the 15th floor. He rides the elevator down every morning, but... No one said he rides it down from the 30th floor.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hot...Warm...Bright
> 
> --------------------------------------
> [snapback]35169[/snapback]​


You're sooo smart Oregon Camper!








You're right, it could be Hot...Warm...Bright

OR...

Hot...Cool...Bright

Either way would work.









I like your riddle too, but PDX_Doug is FAST! (I just now read it for the first time)
Good one though!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ah...PDX_Doug is wrong.

Let me clarify that issue. He does indeed ride the elevator down from the 30th floor every morning. The elevator is in perfect operation. Will go to all floors 24hrs a day.

Keep guessing....


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

He is a midget and can't reach the 30 button, but he can reach the 1 and the 15








H.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Roloaddict said:


> He is a midget and can't reach the 30 button, but he can reach the 1 and the 15
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roloaddict is correct. He wins the prize...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Going back to the light switch puzzle...what am I missing. Simply flip a switch in the 1st room walk to the second room see which fixture is on then walk back flip another switch and return to the 2nd room...repeat until you can label the switches.

This is what I did for my Outback to figure what switch does what. Actually Y-Guy came up with the idea









Thor


----------

